# uk to thessaloniki



## samrvy (Mar 26, 2011)

hi . next march i will be driving from u.k to thessaloniki in a van and would love some info from anyone thats done the trip. we plan to take the ferry from Italy but not sure what point will be best to sail from. i hear that there is 3 to choose from. one at the top, one half way down and one at the bottom. the info i have found so far aint so good and we just cant decide where best to try. how to book the ferry etc etc. also, will i have any trouble taking a new kitchen, bathroom ,bedroom ans sittingroom furniture into greece ???
best wishes sam


----------



## PVA (Nov 20, 2011)

samrvy said:


> hi . next march i will be driving from u.k to thessaloniki in a van and would love some info from anyone thats done the trip. we plan to take the ferry from Italy but not sure what point will be best to sail from. i hear that there is 3 to choose from. one at the top, one half way down and one at the bottom. the info i have found so far aint so good and we just cant decide where best to try. how to book the ferry etc etc. also, will i have any trouble taking a new kitchen, bathroom ,bedroom ans sittingroom furniture into greece ???
> best wishes sam


Hi Sam

I have done trips from UK to the Greek island of Kefalonia and would offer you the following information:-

Certainly taking the ferry from Italy is the best way with a vehicle and your top middle and bottom are most likely Ancona, Bari and Brindisi. I have sailed both the Ancona - Patra (21 hours) and Brindisi - Kefalonia (13 hours) routes and both options stop at the port of Igoumenitsa in Greece which I believe will be the closest road route to Thessaloniki. The desicion really depends on how much you prefer driving or sailing as in my experience the relative combined costs of fuel and accomodation between the ports versus additional ferry charges are not so disimilar. The main ferry operator for Ancona - Patra is Anek/Superfast and I used Endeavour Lines for the Brindisi crossings. I have to say that personally I enjoyed the Ancona crossings more than the Brindisi ones. If you internet browse FERRIES TO GREECE you will find both operators and you can book online with a UK credit card. You will get a booking ref and tickets are collected at the port upon arrival.

With regard to taking your personal furniture I would advise that your route excludes non-eu borders such as Switzerland to keep things simple and personally I normally travel down through France to Chambery and through the Frejus tunnel in the alps towards Torino in Italy and then straight across Italy, Parma, Piacenza, Bologna, to Ancona on the east coast.

I hope that the above is useful and if you need further info please ask. Also if you do not want the hassle of doing it yourself I have contacts who could possibly do it for you.

Kind Regards
PVA


----------



## samrvy (Mar 26, 2011)

*thanks pva*



samrvy said:


> hi . next march i will be driving from u.k to thessaloniki in a van and would love some info from anyone thats done the trip. we plan to take the ferry from Italy but not sure what point will be best to sail from. i hear that there is 3 to choose from. one at the top, one half way down and one at the bottom. the info i have found so far aint so good and we just cant decide where best to try. how to book the ferry etc etc. also, will i have any trouble taking a new kitchen, bathroom ,bedroom ans sittingroom furniture into greece ???
> best wishes sam


cheers pva. we are looking forward to the journey. its hard to get info on the ferrys as they dont publish next years on the web just yet. we hope to drive to the bottom of italy and take the short ferry. do you know if it sails on a thursday evening ?? i hope to be in thessaloniki airport at 2pm on the friday to pick up friends that are flying in.
best wishes sam


----------



## PVA (Nov 20, 2011)

samrvy said:


> cheers pva. we are looking forward to the journey. its hard to get info on the ferrys as they dont publish next years on the web just yet. we hope to drive to the bottom of italy and take the short ferry. do you know if it sails on a thursday evening ?? i hope to be in thessaloniki airport at 2pm on the friday to pick up friends that are flying in.
> best wishes sam


Hi Samrvy

This year's timetable ran Monday, Wednesday and Saturday 1830 from Brindisi out of season in March and so one can only assume at this stage that Endeavour will run a similar pattern next year getting you into Igoumenitsa very early am Thursday morning.
Kind Regards
PVA


----------



## samrvy (Mar 26, 2011)

*thanks again !!!!*



PVA said:


> Hi Samrvy
> 
> This year's timetable ran Monday, Wednesday and Saturday 1830 from Brindisi out of season in March and so one can only assume at this stage that Endeavour will run a similar pattern next year getting you into Igoumenitsa very early am Thursday morning.
> Kind Regards
> PVA


great to get a reply PVA. i think we need to look at another port in italy as we are limited to when we can set sail. basically we need to leave italy on the thursday as late as possible due to the time we can leave the u.k. this aint going to be a pleasure trip unfortunately, we have 3 drivers and plan to drive none stop to get me and the contents for the house straight down as the van and remaining 2 drivers are heading straight back to uk
best wishes sam


----------



## qwertyalex (Oct 6, 2011)

samrvy said:


> hi . next march i will be driving from u.k to thessaloniki in a van and would love some info from anyone thats done the trip. we plan to take the ferry from Italy but not sure what point will be best to sail from. i hear that there is 3 to choose from. one at the top, one half way down and one at the bottom. the info i have found so far aint so good and we just cant decide where best to try. how to book the ferry etc etc. also, will i have any trouble taking a new kitchen, bathroom ,bedroom ans sittingroom furniture into greece ???
> best wishes sam


Hi. I would suggest venice or Ancona to Igonemitza (spelt wrong). use greekferries.gr or .com. Or just google greek ferries. Ticket prices vary depending on time of year. I have done that route tens of times but these days I prefer to scenic route through romania and bulgaria. 
If you stay in ancona on night before your ferry stay at hotel sporting, fair prices and excellent quality of rooms. (around 60 euros). 
Just avoid driving through france, as their tolls are pricey and if you're like me and a little heavy footed they clock you and you can sometimes get fined. Also they seem rather rude at petrol stations if you dont speak french. I prefer going from dover to dunkirk, then belgium, germany, switzerland and down that way. The swiss part is most beautiful and worth the delay. Germany is good if youlike to speed as some of the roads down west side have no limit. I've dnoe Germany in 2 hours before. 
Good luck and enjoy
Alex


----------

